# Pocket watch restoration help needed!



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi all.

A couple of years ago I came across a bag of parts. I was interested in the cases as they reminded me of larger Trench watch cases. I've always had a thing for Marriage watches but they are always too big for my wrist. These 5 cases were perfect at 41mm. Sadly i've never got around to doing anything with them, mainly due to having no knowledge of Pocket watches.

Is there anybody that can point me in the right direction? I know that I will need to find an alternative movement. If possible It would be nice to keep the old dial, but not overly fussy.

i've taken pictures of the parts to show sizes etc.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Will be a challenge, and very time consuming.


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

I would just like a movement to go in it. Not bothered what


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Is that the original movement in your pictures? If so can I have a closer short of its front plate. Please.


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope this helps.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

those "thin strap" vintage watches are hard to get parts. i don't think that is the original mvt., the early ones had a collet stem very much like a pocket watch and usely missing. if you can post the case numbers it might help dating the case. it could be a trench watch. "keep looking for parts watches", good luck, vin


----------



## Nucejoe (Jun 22, 2018)

The distance between center and subsecond is the only significant factor and a pain to find a movement to fit.

A dial plate with only center second makes life easier.


----------

